# Water parameter tests



## dawidmNS (3 May 2011)

Hi there

Ive got question about good water tests. I already have tests for GH and KH, but I need all others. Would you recommend any? As I had 2 different type of tests before and only PH one was working all others were always showing 0. 

Regards
Dawid


----------



## bigmatt (3 May 2011)

As a rule (and i'm sure if ceg4048 chips in he'll be able to explain much more clearly than me!) i think most people on here don't test their water.  This is because home test kits are pretty unreliable and the biggest tests for any water quality are plant and livestock health - if both fish and plants are happy, why test?  For example, i have no idea what my water parameters are - but i have happily breeding shrimp and happy fish, and good plant growth so i'm not at all bothered what the numbers are!
So i think you'd be better saving your money! 
Hope this helps
Matt


----------



## niru (3 May 2011)

Hi Dawid

guess you dont need any! 

During the dark ages when I wasnt enlightened with UKAPS, I bought a full scale kit wasting a hell lot of money! Then there were the usual nightmares of getting the test right, reading the *exact* colour in natural light without any shadows, resolving the colour.. Then comes the mapping of colour to the "reading" of the underlying parameter... And then more nightmares if the tank fert levels are OK or not, were my chemicals outdated, what if my tank is special and doesnt respond to EI as everybody else's does..... sleepless nights!!

Light was shone and I read the gospels of the usual suspects Clive & Co. AFter that, no more tests using strips & chemicals.. and the world is a better place to live!

Do check some of the articles on this subject in the fert section of the forums, and you will save a lot of money!

-niru


----------



## Johno2090 (3 May 2011)

I use the api kits for ammonia and nitrate to keep an eye on the cycle and test once a month normally. Just for my own piece of mind, it's not hard and doesn't take much time so I don't see the point in not checking.

Each to their own.


----------



## ceg4048 (3 May 2011)

Hi,
    Test kits are akin to Demon spawn. They are agents of The Matrix, and they weave their deception by sucking you into their false world, pretending to be legitimate tools of science, when they are in fact, implements of delusion and self-hypnosis.

Have you ever had a dream you thought was soooo real? What if you were unable to wake from that dream? How would you know the difference between the dream world and the real world?   

Cheers,


----------



## hotweldfire (4 May 2011)

LOL. As someone only just emerging from the dark ages I thought I'd add my experience. The amount I've spent on test kits over the last 7 years would probably pay for a full ADA setup. 

Penny finally dropped a couple of months ago when I switched nitrate test kits. Old tetra kit was consistently giving me readings of 15ppm. New salifert gave me a reading of 3ppm. Whilst the latter has a way of reading smaller values this has not meant I trust it more than the old one. All it's taught me is to stop wasting money on kits. Plan to use up the ones I've got then save the money I was spending to pay for a holiday. Or a new car.


----------

